# What are you doing right now?



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

The title says it all.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Being Depressed?


----------



## Think_For_Yourself (Dec 7, 2010)

smoking weed, tweaking on adderall (going on three days), popped a couple klons, listening to birds sing, browsing the internet, hopping back from internet to music software...... that's about it, really


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

Watching this video..


----------



## Melinda (Feb 5, 2009)

Worrying that my migraine will come back, drinking tea, and getting ready to play a computer game.


----------



## Shizuma (Apr 21, 2012)

Just surfing the net before dinner.


----------



## Rest or Real? (Apr 1, 2011)

Think_For_Yourself said:


> smoking weed, tweaking on adderall (going on three days), popped a couple klons, listening to birds sing, browsing the internet, hopping back from internet to music software...... that's about it, really


i like your style brah. im playing a game, about to go buy max payne 3, ahh yeahhh


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Fapping


----------



## AmericanZero (Apr 17, 2012)

mezzoforte said:


> Fapping


Hahahaha.
You would.


----------



## ShyGuy11 (Dec 30, 2010)

writing myself some goals and tasks to do this summer


----------



## GuyMontag (Dec 12, 2010)

Listening to music and browsing SAS.


----------



## applesauce5482 (Apr 26, 2012)

listening to "I Don't Want to Miss a Thing" - Areosmith


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

Wondering how many times I could beat my head against the wall before someone came in my room to see what the noise was and stop me. Feels like I could just do that for a couple hours until I pass out. Wish I lived alone. Lol. What am I even saying? I'm bored and depressed as ever for no actual reason. Such a boring life.


----------



## warewolf95 (Nov 16, 2011)

Listening to "Siamese Dream" by the Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

Now I'm feeling so fly like a G6


----------



## orchidsandviolins (Jul 8, 2011)

Listening to Taylor Swift.


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

Uploading pics from today's festival i went to


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Laying in bed browsing the forum.


----------



## iEquanimity (May 20, 2012)

321kyle said:


> listening to "I Don't Want to Miss a Thing" - Areosmith


Preach!


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

researching borderline personality disorder, and how I can go about dealing with it....nicely...for my dear self.


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

I R BABOON.

Uh... Just browsing the forum to avoid having to see an email reply I may be getting sometime.


----------



## CantSpeak (May 15, 2012)

Research on GUNS!!


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Watching adventure time!! \(^_^)/


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Absolutely nothing.


----------



## Think_For_Yourself (Dec 7, 2010)

In the studio about to record woooo


----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)

Eating coleslaw.


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

Learning to crochet. I haven't been very creative for a while.


----------



## ChangeInProgress (Apr 23, 2012)

mezzoforte:1059955052 said:


> Fapping


Story of my life.


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

Reading this artice. http://www.lifebylori.com/skin-tone-food
& waiting until it at least gets a bit dark out so I can sleep..


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

Designing a logo for someone


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

Writing lyrics to my beat.


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Writing a story on page 8 :clap I'm on a roll


----------



## Who (Jul 29, 2010)

procrastinating here :|


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

Currently watching this video:


----------



## sporteous (Mar 26, 2012)

Same as JenN2791. Powerful Eckhart Tolle, that was really insightful.


----------



## Maninthebox84 (May 3, 2012)

working...


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

About to go grocery shopping.


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Lazin around. Gah, even though it's my last summer break, I should at least be doin somethin a little more productive.


----------



## Arcane (May 1, 2012)

Making a timeline for history class, and trying to solder my broken headphones onto a PC jack.


----------



## spammer1234141 (May 22, 2012)

Reading as usual. I like to learn about new things. I'm interested in discovering innovative ways to treat social anxiety and hope that one day I can come up with the best approach to expunging social anxiety completely.


----------



## ladyscuttle (Jan 29, 2012)

Trolling through this section of the forum, looking for happy thoughts and inspirational moments. Drinking some good ol` herbal tea. Now that I think about it, I am kind of hungry. Chicken is about to be all up on my plate.


----------



## lissa530 (Oct 29, 2009)

Just got done doing the dishes and now I'm wasting time on line.


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Watching Alice in wonderland I love this movie!


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

Going to the gym to get sexy.


----------



## sporteous (Mar 26, 2012)

Sitting in my garden, clearing my mind.


----------



## David10 (Feb 9, 2012)

Listening to music as always.


----------



## staringatthesky (Sep 27, 2010)

Watchin simpsons lol


----------



## AmericanZero (Apr 17, 2012)

Just took my dog for a walk in the rain. That makes kind of awesome, or at least special (ed.) and feel like trolling on YouTube for a while because I have nothing better to do with my life at this moment in time .


----------



## AmericanZero (Apr 17, 2012)

ManOfFewWords said:


> Going to the gym to get sexy.


If was a girl I would do you right now. 
The hell you need the gym for? lol

Well, glad I had the opportunity to make things weird.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

AmericanZero said:


> If was a girl I would do you right now.
> The hell you need the gym for? lol
> 
> Well, glad I had the opportunity to make things weird.


Dude you made my day! jk... but really, thanks.


----------



## AnxietyGirlx (Feb 26, 2011)

I feel better now that I've adjusted the timezone to my area on this forum.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Wondering what to eat next - I've started Lexapro again.


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

Zoning out with music. Nothing new.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

Watching Friday Night Lights


----------



## NewYorkRangers1926 (May 31, 2012)

Just finished playing one of my favorite computer games, going to browse/post on here and then watch some T.V.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Wasting another Friday night.


----------



## needwater (Dec 27, 2011)

I feel like I'm on Facebook right now reading all these posts :sus ... but yeah I'm getting ready to go ride my bike around while listening to music. Keeps my mind off things.


----------



## Tangerine (Feb 16, 2010)

hitting refresh on new posts. :c


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

Getting ready to go to a family get together with my sister and hang with all my cousins.


----------



## ijustwanttobemute (Jun 2, 2012)

Watching a movie on netflix, texting my sister, responding to as many posts on this website as possible, and looking through instagram : ).


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

Listening to some west coast rap on this wonderful Saturday afternoon 

About to read up on some NBA news. Checking my Facebook.


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

Helping my brother with construction project on house


----------



## AmericanZero (Apr 17, 2012)

Filtering out the negative thoughts I had twenty minutes ago.


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

just woke up actually. now enjoying the morning..something about it seems so nice today, despite the gloominess. Or maybe because I woke up on the good side of the bed


----------



## M4RK1988 (May 2, 2012)

Watching the Queen on TV at the Thames Pageant for her Diamond Jubilee.
How very British!


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

M4RK1988 said:


> Watching the Queen on TV at the Thames Pageant for her Diamond Jubilee.
> How very British!


Hey if you don't mind, can you please explain what this Jubilee is all about? I saw a story about it on MSNBC.com and it seems like many people over there are getting into celebration hardcore lol. Seems interesting, but... I didn't quite get what exactly this thing is lol


----------



## Witchcraft (Jan 19, 2010)

Scratching my head.


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

Thinking while I stare at my wall.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

you really wanna know?


----------



## AmericanZero (Apr 17, 2012)

Focusing on my breathing and actively guarding my thoughts against negativity.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

Toppington said:


> Thinking while I stare at my wall.


you do this a lot huh?


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

doing my h.w bleghh


----------



## Furious Ming (Dec 13, 2011)

Working on a game for a class.


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

Twelve Keyz said:


> you do this a lot huh?


You thought I was kidding when I said I had to go stare at my ceiling for a couple of hours the other night?


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

Toppington said:


> You thought I was kidding when I said I had to go stare at my ceiling for a couple of hours the other night?


haha I can relate. Those good old high school days...


----------



## AmericanZero (Apr 17, 2012)

Bed. Alone. Thinking.

Here's where the misery begins. Thoughts start throwing punches and I sit here and take the hits.


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

Thinking. A lot. Not sure what to say to someone....


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Watching Tron: Legacy and eating McDonalds.


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

Going to have dinner soon and watch some comedy and have a good laugh


----------



## AmericanZero (Apr 17, 2012)

Try to keep a level head. I have one of my famous "thinking headaches" again and need to relax a bit.


----------



## Comfortably Miserable (Oct 24, 2010)

Wasting away in my room watching Fringe lol


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

mezzoforte said:


> Watching *Tron: Legacy* and eating McDonalds.


Good movie.

Singing along to Mariah Carey's music at the moment.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Playing fetch with my cat lmao.


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

I wonder how many hours of my life I've spent staring at this wall.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

Toppington said:


> I wonder how many hours of my life I've spent staring at this wall.


still?


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

Twelve Keyz said:


> still?


I meant in total.


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

Drinking orange-pineapple juice


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

Toppington said:


> I meant in total.


well that's a relief. Don't you have anything else to keep busy with though? Games? Hobbies? It really helps to pass time.

Sorry, I've probably really weirded you out with all these replies now :lol.


----------



## AmericanZero (Apr 17, 2012)

Toppington said:


> I wonder how many hours of my life I've spent staring at this wall.





Twelve Keyz said:


> still?





Toppington said:


> I meant in total.


Lmao!

I get it now. At first I was like huh?


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

Twelve Keyz said:


> well that's a relief. Don't you have anything else to keep busy with though? Games? Hobbies? It really helps to pass time.
> 
> Sorry, I've probably really weirded you out with all these replies now :lol.


I don't really have any hobbies. Just games. And those only manage to waste away about half of the day (if I'm lucky) before I get bored and start thinking about things I shouldn't again. That's exactly where the depression/anger/drama/etc comes from. I can't think of a hobby that I'd actually enjoy doing literally all day. I can't think of any realistic ones that I'd enjoy period.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

Toppington said:


> I don't really have any hobbies. Just games. And those only manage to waste away about half of the day (if I'm lucky) before I get bored and start thinking about things I shouldn't again. That's exactly where the depression/anger/drama/etc comes from. I can't think of a hobby that I'd actually enjoy doing literally all day. I can't think of any realistic ones that I'd enjoy period.


does listening to music help you at all?

there's so many things you could try... sports, working out, drawing, painting, photography, learning to play an instrument, reading etc. etc.

I dunno what you're into, but distractions really work for me when it comes to depression. You don't have to do it all day either lol. Just use the time you normally spend staring into space. Sorry, I think I'm preaching. I HATE when people preach. I'll stop


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)




----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

I'm trying to mentally wind down from a crazy morning at work while trying to mentally rev up for a crazy afternoon/evening of work.


----------



## geon106 (Apr 28, 2012)

Sighing a lot(not by choice though)

Looking on the forum to try and get friends and look for inspirational things to read.
Feeling quite tired too


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

Working out to the point that I feel sore but also amazing and giggly and euphoric. The euphoria could be because I haven't slept in the last day though.


----------



## The Sleeping Dragon (Sep 29, 2011)

Listening to music and trying to figure a way out of the mess that is my life.


----------



## AmericanZero (Apr 17, 2012)

Watching the rain and listening to the thunder.


----------



## dear prudence (Jun 8, 2012)

Getting out of the house for the first time in weeks. About to head off to the library; brush up on my math skills via Khan Academy. Preparing to go to start community college on August 25.


----------



## lkkxm (Apr 11, 2012)

mezzoforte said:


> Watching Tron: Legacy and eating McDonalds.


Holy crap I love that movie lol


----------



## AfraidToSpeak (Jun 7, 2012)

Conversing with a guy I like. And it has actually lasted longer than 30 seconds


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

I'm listening to some Hall & Oates!


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

Watching "The Dead Files" on Travel Channel


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

Listening to George Carlin - Life is worth losing & drinking a strawberry smoothie.


----------



## Rhonda1 (Jul 21, 2011)

listening to music and watching tv


----------



## AmericanZero (Apr 17, 2012)

Trying not to throw a fit of rage like an immature little kid.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Deciding what to eat this late...I missed a meal.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Watching The Hangover 2 lol


----------



## ApathyDivine (Feb 28, 2012)

Watching Robot Chicken skits on youtube


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

Going for a drive. I need a clear head to start re-planning my social life.


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

Just came back from trip to the beach and tennis with my bro


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

1/4 asleep at the moment o.-

Just listening to some love songs, thinking about someone...


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Paloma M said:


> I'm listening to some Hall & Oates!


You go girl :boogie


----------



## wolfsblood (May 5, 2012)

Drinking vodka and listening to korn.


----------



## PWTC (Mar 12, 2012)

Listening to music and looking through random sub-reddits on reddit.


----------



## Grimnir (Jun 10, 2012)

Listening to the band Faun, relaxing after a full work week knowing that I do not have to wake up early tomorrow. I am also letting myself become inspired by this forum, for some reason it brings out the good in me and makes me feel better when I'm anxious or scared about life.


----------



## AmericanZero (Apr 17, 2012)

I about to do a workout and if I'm not 100% in shape when I'm done, I'll just suffocate myself with a pillow.

Just kidding.
Seriously.


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

Doing a ton of research on different tourist attractions as well as hidden gems of Downtown Los Angeles


----------



## AmericanZero (Apr 17, 2012)

Sleep...exhausted.


----------



## momentsunset (Nov 10, 2009)

Drinking ginger tea and browsing the forums, watching a drama


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

About to take my English Placement Exam online...Really hoping I don't get placed into Honors English.


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

Im going to play mw2 online against my only friend..


----------



## Openyoureyes (Jun 13, 2012)

talking to the lovely forum members :] & texting my friend..or attempting to anyway


----------



## alte (Sep 4, 2010)

Worrying about my parents.


----------



## aki58 (Jun 14, 2012)

Drinking a pint of Newcastle in an Irish pub in the San Fernando Valley, CA - trying to figure out a few things in my life and avoiding making decisions by signing up on this forum as my iPhone's battery dies.


----------



## AmericanZero (Apr 17, 2012)

Thinking clearly enough to know that I am still resisting reality. What a foolish man to reject his current situation, yet do absolutely nothing to change. Is this the definition of laziness or insanity? Is there a difference? 

A sane person would love being alive and surely not waste it like I do.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Laying down right now. No sleep tonight. I guess I should make breakfast.


----------



## Und3rground (Apr 27, 2011)

Procrastinating, instead of doing what I should be doing.


----------



## AmericanZero (Apr 17, 2012)

Watching The Dark Night. The Joker is my hero.
*Paints his face*
*Laughs like a maniac*


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Talking to this guy on MSN. ^



AmericanZero said:


> Watching The Dark Night. The Joker is my hero.
> *Paints his face*
> *Laughs like a maniac*


I love that movie. :b

----

I'm craving nachos and other yummy junk food. Someone feed me. D:


----------



## Voyager (Jan 15, 2012)

Tired after work, lurking Facebook and various forums while watching some dota2 stream.


----------



## derpresion (May 17, 2012)

nothing because nothing happens.


----------



## AmericanZero (Apr 17, 2012)

Really numb. fFuUcCkK. Fouk. FooAHk. Noodles. I needz a drink muhfukaz. Six shots and a keg and I B gud. Buy me a hooker too. Force her to laugh at my small d*** then pay her with Monopoly money.

Oh, the sun no shine on me anymore. Cry baby cry, we're all just apes tryna pretend we're important on this Earth anyway. God doesn't answer because he's laughing at us. Who would interrupt such a hilarious species? We are *much *more comical to watch when we have no idea what the f*** is going on.

L.M.A.O.

Sorry to rain on the parade in the forum of positivity. Kurt is having technical difficulties right now, he should be operating properly soon.


----------



## AmericanZero (Apr 17, 2012)

Hahahaha^

I love it. That s*** barely makes sense but I understand...I know how you feel Kurt. We should be friends, would you accept my friend request?


----------



## AmericanZero (Apr 17, 2012)

AmericanZero said:


> Hahahaha^
> 
> I love it. That s*** barely makes sense but I understand...I know how you feel Kurt. We should be friends, would you accept my friend request?


Yeah man, feel free to add me we can chat about b****es and s***. I don't make many friends on here anyway lol.


----------



## AmericanZero (Apr 17, 2012)

AmericanZero said:


> Yeah man, feel free to add me we can chat about b****es and s***. I don't make many friends on here anyway lol.


Cool man, I'll add you right now. You and I are gonna be bros for life. We might even go gay on each other, who knows...


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

^ Weirdo :b
--
Being lazy. I need to work out.


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

Waiting for something interesting to happen...


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

Watching "Dead Files" on Travel Channel.
About to respond to some emails as well.


----------



## Daft (Jan 5, 2012)

blaaaaaaaargh.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

I can't help but fixate my answer to this question on literal terms. 
I'm typing out this post but ah I will get back to searching for some nice pictures and themes for my new youtube channel. 

I want to finish these editing projects but my mouse is broken!


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

Going to bed :yawn gnight dear ol' SAS!!!


----------



## AmericanZero (Apr 17, 2012)

Attempting to do the impossible.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

I was just goofing around with my mom; beatboxing while she was singing lol. 
My grandmother was really impressed with my beatboxing skills and keeps asking me to do it again, but I keep blushing and laughing. xD


----------



## Dan iel (Feb 13, 2011)

Nursing a hangover, self loathing  as you do.


----------



## Dying note (Mar 17, 2009)

Listening to more recordings of songs I'm working on- trying not to feel disappointed. My voice makes me cringe way more often now.


----------



## AmericanZero (Apr 17, 2012)

Getting ready to watch American Pie Reunion. I could use a good laugh right now so this better be funny. C'mon Stifler, be good to me.


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

Contemplating.


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

wasting time


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

Singing along to this song:


----------



## AmericanZero (Apr 17, 2012)

Wishing I was someone else and preparing for a long life of isolation. What am I waiting and hoping for? All I will ever have is myself. Its okay though I think can love myself just enough to give life another chance.


----------



## Hewigi (May 4, 2012)

Searching through all the threads on here..procrastinating..it's what I do best


----------



## shymandan (Mar 1, 2012)

Playing a game on Facebook and browsing the forums.


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

Listening to this, apparently.






I think that's a sign that I should make friends with my right hand and go to bed soon.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

SFA


----------



## AmericanZero (Apr 17, 2012)

Smelling the roast cooking in the kitchen. Might tie everyone up and lock them in the garage just so I can have it all to myself.


----------



## Melinda (Feb 5, 2009)

Just finished eating breakfast (protein bar) and debating whether to get dressed or just lay around for awhile this morning. Might get dressed so I can go downstairs and eat more. There's a bowl of cereal and blueberries with my name on it!


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Posting on tumblr. Soon I think I'll go work out and then lay on my bed and think until I fall asleep.


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

making paper stars... that's how things are looking so far. still rather new, but i'm getting there lol


----------



## AmericanZero (Apr 17, 2012)

Waiting for Falling Skies to start. Oh the hours go by soooo slow when you're anticipating. This better be worth the wait or I'm going to walk into the TNT station headquarters with TNT strapped to my chest.


----------



## westicle (Mar 27, 2012)

Watching the ocean at my favorite beach


----------



## Pkfast (May 28, 2012)

trying to finish this slice of cheesecake, moping around on my computer, stupid mosquito bugbite on my wrist.


----------



## AmericanZero (Apr 17, 2012)

Thinking about fasting for a few days. I ate so much s*** this weekend...ugh.


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

The same thing I do every night, Pinky. Try to take over the world!


----------



## AmericanZero (Apr 17, 2012)

Trying to watch Falling Skies but I can't concentrate. I swear I have ADD or something. At the very least, the sporadic and addictive nature of my thoughts won't let me live in peace.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Being an exhibitionist, lol.


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

hugging my doggy :3


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

Trying to keep cool. It's so hot here, and it's about to be 9:30PM o_o Drinking tons of water.


----------



## Lmatic3030 (Nov 3, 2011)

JenN2791 said:


> Trying to keep cool. It's so hot here, and it's about to be 9:30PM o_o Drinking tons of water.


Same. Trying to survive without the AC


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

Lmatic3030 said:


> Same. Trying to survive without the AC


Haha likewise. Hope you have a fan at least!


----------



## EmptyRoom (Jul 28, 2010)

Multitasking

Eating and typing, aimless surfing on the net


----------



## Radiata (Aug 1, 2011)

Reddit/web-browsing/reading up on upcoming videogames!
And watching my cat tear up my artificial flowers. Stop that, Rosy.


----------



## The Sleeping Dragon (Sep 29, 2011)

Making some food. And I guess releaved I finally have a job again today, and can start today. And the pay is weekly so I can pay the bills and debts. I hope the work agrees with me though I'm going to do my best. I can't wait to finally be out of the red numbers again. Next summer: a long due vacation to somewhere sunny or something.  Now I have to focus on my social problems I guess.


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

watching random youtube vids!


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

-Listening to the ice cream truck outside
-Feeling my stomach growl
-Smelling the dinner my parents are cooking


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

JenN2791 said:


> -Listening to the ice cream truck outside
> -Feeling my stomach growl
> -Smelling the dinner my parents are cooking


I'm thinking you're in a different time zone than me :b


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

Relaxing after making scones for a late breakfast, and chocolate fudge to use up the rest of the evaporated milk can. Hopefully the fudge works, cause it's my first time making it unsupervised. I may or may not have spilled half a cup of sugar across the table and floor and down below the element of the grill, but that's inconsequential.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Dreading work tomorrow


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

-Updating my travel blog as best as I could.
-Debating if I should send a msg to a special someone..or wait.
-Listening to Savage Garden


----------



## Hamster (Sep 3, 2009)

watching donnabellez majora's mask lp's


----------



## Arcane (May 1, 2012)

Wondering whether if I should start my summer assignment for English already. I wish I could, but I need to find a book first.


----------



## Elixir (Jun 19, 2012)

Browsing the forums and wondering when I'll be able to grow a pair and send a message to someone.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Just installed my GTX680, although I'm not really in the mood for games right now.


----------



## I Love Chimps (Jun 19, 2012)

Trying to think of something to post on the Positive Thinking forum to stay away from negativity. Hmm...

I believe in you, and all chimps believe in you too.


----------



## CherryWaves (Jun 25, 2012)

Not sleeping. 
Being depressed.

The usual.


----------



## ryobi (Jan 13, 2009)

listening to the go-go's (they were popular when I was 5 lol) and browsing the forums


----------



## roseblood (Mar 1, 2010)

Watching "Goodbye first love''


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

resting my foot, I hurt my foot and wondering if I should go for my run although I can hardly run


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

right now im researching SA


----------



## rgrwng (Aug 25, 2011)

at work. bored. surrounded my desk with old computer desktop towers, to create the ultimate cubicle fort, which is impenetrable to all office equipment. only those strong enough to topple this kingdom will have access to the treasures inside. 

or if they just happen to be the director. in which case the drawbridge of doom comes down along with the rest of it.


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

Listening to classical music. Figuring out what to do tomorrow.


----------



## ApathyDivine (Feb 28, 2012)

Sitting here very bored, listening to music


----------



## fetisha (Jan 13, 2012)

watching a japanese horror film and eating cream


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

going to play xbox 360 game 'asuras wrath' super cool game so far!!!


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

About to have sex with my boyfriend


----------



## Melinda (Feb 5, 2009)

fetisha said:


> watching a japanese horror film and eating cream


Fun times!

Browsing the forum, laying about in my room. Thinking about what I am going to do (or not do) tomorrow on my day off. Feeling glad that I got out of the house today and saw people.


----------



## Zendo (Jun 20, 2012)

Just about to start work for the day, procrastinating a bit though because I have a ton to do. Also wondering why someone I PM'd hasn't got back to me yet.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Sitting on my half made bed and wondering what I want for breakfast


----------



## Vamp6 (Jun 24, 2012)

Laying on sofa and eating French toast... Mmm


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

lurking the forums until lunch time


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

singing along to Britney Spears's old songs


----------



## Dan iel (Feb 13, 2011)

Resting and recovering from being ill. Feeling glad I am not out tonight drinking to excess like so many people are right now. I'm happy I'm at home, comfortable and relaxed


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

wondering what im going to do today.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

^^ funny as I am planning on what time to get to sleep


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

Just finished helping dig holes cuz were putting up a new fence and now I got blisters.. ouch


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

Listening to a melancholy song and about to go to sleep.


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

I was wondering but it seems spiders and fangs stroll around micidamiacly before vanishing. 
one came to my ear and I volted up looked back it was in thin air, went to the tub to get killing gear a mammoth sized legs lizard spider at the speed of light ran into the solid wall and pooF. it wasnt there anymore.


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Checking up on the forums while watching TVD.


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

listening to some R.E.M.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

feeling depressed.


----------



## fetisha (Jan 13, 2012)

watching the game show figure it out on tv


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

trying to play an old game but its not workin, I put toothpaste on to clean it still nothin now I'm about to scrape the **** out of it


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

thinking about random mundane things


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

eating ice cream


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

Burning the eff up


----------



## awkwardsilent (Jun 14, 2012)

packing/procrastinating on packing/packing again... not much focus but I'm making some progress ~L~


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

Just saw the new spidey man movie!! and saw fireworks!! :yay awesome day!


----------



## sporteous (Mar 26, 2012)

Preparing myself for UFC 148: Silva vs Sonnen. I am so excited.


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

Watching the Cleveland Indians game. Go Tribe!!!!


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Staring off into space wondering in which direction to go next.


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

^ same here


I don't know what to do with my life.


----------



## Dying note (Mar 17, 2009)

Listening to a cover I recorded today with my piano.


----------



## Cherry Quartz (Jul 6, 2012)

I have just gotten through skimming my Facebook newsfeed, only to be disappointed that my best friend is being taken away from me by somebody who is more awesome and can spend more time with her than me. Posted a picture of some digital art for somebody's birthday, but nobody has given any feedback yet, so I will sit here and worry that something is wrong with it until somebody comments or likes.
The internet can really bring us together, but yet at the same time, it can also tear us apart inside. ....Or at least, that is what it is doing to me. 
I should sleep now. XD


----------



## Micromuffins (May 17, 2012)

Reading this post lol XD


----------



## Zendo (Jun 20, 2012)

Procrastinating a bit today. Had a blood test this morning and feeling a bit tired. First time I've had a needle pierce my skin since my last blood test 10 or so years ago. Managed to tap out a pm to this girl I've been chatting with on a dating site. Pretty sure it's heading towards a meetup. Daydreaming of things going well and if it would be inappropriate to try holding her hand towards the end of the date lol. Getting ahead of myself a bit.


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

watching "Ice Age: Continental Drift"


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Adventure time!! \(^_^)/


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

Watching "Driving Lessons"


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

Watching Louis CK – Live At The Beacon Theater


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

^ Louis Ck is da ****! hilarious


----------



## 84929 (May 10, 2012)

Playing GTA 4 and checking out stuff on SAS. And wondering about life's little things.


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

watching a documentary about the NBA dream team


----------



## JGreenwood (Jan 28, 2011)

Sitting on the toilet


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

reading some self-help articles online aaaaaaaaaaand listening to some beautiful classical music


----------



## Speicherbar (Jul 6, 2012)

watching INCEPTION, talking on the phone and writing this...


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

staring at my laptop..:shock


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

I'm sleeping


----------



## It Happens (Oct 7, 2011)

About to go to bed.

...I've been staying up way too late lately.. Tonight is no exception.


----------



## hnbnh (Jul 3, 2012)

listening to TwinSisterMoon, procrastinating


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

Procrastinating when I should be packing for Vegas. Going to watch Team USA play basketball at UNLV.


----------



## MachineSupremacist (Jun 9, 2012)

Stalking VickieKitties.


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

waiting for someone to leave me a vm


----------



## peeweejunker (Jul 6, 2012)

waiting for americas funniest home videos to come on!


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

Listening to the thunder and rain


----------



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

"Contemplating life's complexities, as the leather runs smooth on the passenger seat."
aka Listening to The Smiths.


----------



## momentsunset (Nov 10, 2009)

Reading a list of top 100 comedians


----------



## silent but not deadly (Feb 23, 2011)

Watchin this, totally relatin to it.


----------



## Zendo (Jun 20, 2012)

Just finished eating boiled eggs on toast, wondering whether to watch a film on Netflix or continue lurking on the forum.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

Getting ready to watch the season premiere of Breaking Bad!


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

Getting off this dam laptop to do something more productive


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

talking with my sis on FB


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Wathcing Jeopardy


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

chilling until dinner


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

wasting time againnnnn


----------



## noyadefleur (Oct 26, 2010)

Browsing around the forums, as I haven't really done that in a while, listening to Belle and Sebastian, and trying to pick a movie to watch tonight.


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

listening to Titanium by Sia and David Guetta on repeat


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

Going to San Diego to celebrate my bday at the Gaslamp District.


----------



## Ridhzi (Mar 21, 2012)

Procrastinating. I have to write an essay and I'm so not in the mood. Blah....


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

At the sell station below my hill waiting for my car to finish its oil change. Boring I tell you.


----------



## Charcoal (Apr 15, 2012)

Icing my foot, my horse reared and landed on it, now it's twice the size it should be.


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

Listening to music (nadaan parindey ) =P


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

Now..playing my guitar..I am in love with my guitar


----------



## snowyowl (Jan 22, 2012)

I just got back from the local café with my mum, my friend, and my friend's mum - now I'm sitting at home killing time while I wait for the water to turn back on.


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

thinking about what video games I should play later tonight


----------



## Tibble (Jan 11, 2011)

Listening to video game music while I play league of legends :3


----------



## Husker9019 (Aug 14, 2011)

I'm relaxing. First three day weekend since school ended. Thank God I don't have to go into work until Tuesday.


----------



## Taija (Nov 3, 2008)

Learning Python (the programmin language). 

Also drinking tea and occasionally checking these forums.


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

Travelling in a train,going to my uni = )


----------



## Princess143 (Jan 30, 2012)

Being bored, comtemplating exercise, but just too lazy to move at the moment so I am browsing.............


----------

